# Got it!



## ryantbdm (Aug 22, 2012)

I finally broke down and got the VZW-GS3 and I love it! I'm currently running CM10 nightly 1-29-13 and its running like butter. The reason I started this topic though is because I wanted to ask the community, what is your favorite ROM for this phone? Favorite mod? Favorite app? Favorite Feature?

But also...

What would you like to see in a new ROM release? Anything that has never been done before? I'm thinking about building ROMs again for the phone (I used to build AOSP for Sholes).

One last question, anyone know of any AOSP based ROMS that do PiP?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

My favorite ROM is Illusion. He only posts on XDA unfortunately right now. Its like Xylon/AOKP though. Favorite app? See pic. Unity launcher on the left. Which is like the Ubuntu favorite apps sidebar, but can be used with any launcher. On the right LMT, just because it looks cool. Lol


----------

